# Not Sure



## PioneerRon (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello,
I am new to model railroading and to the forum. I am looking to set up a train at the school I work at. The school is exclusively populated by kids with multiple disabilities. I am looking to hook the transformer up a push button device that can be placed in a childs lap and they can push it to activate the train as well as other push buttons for other various interactions throughout the layout. Any ideas or advice gladly welcomed!


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't see much of a problem, although the locomotive(s) will have to respond to the input of immediate voltage set by you for that push-button enablement. Unless you want to get fancy and have an automatic or programmable rheostat that will run the track voltage from 0.01 up through maybe 8 volts (in order to limit the speed), and then turn it off about the same way, as soon as the operator pushes the button the locomotive will jerk into its terminal velocity within a fraction of a second. It might be a bit off-putting, not to mention unrealistic.


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

Consider motion detectors to activate various functions at the track. My hobby shop has a train go 'round when I walk by. Other things like rotating beacons, whistles, building lights, etc. could be activated when someone passes a hand over a certain spot or such.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Have you decided on the size of the layout and
the scale?

Those factors could affect suggestions for child proof
controls. 

For example,

N, HO and G are DC or DCC powered.

0 gauge and most S are AC powered.

Don


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Ron I would suggest a LionChief train set. It comes with everything and the remote is simple for children or most people to operate and they can pass it around so everyone can take a turn running the train.


----------



## PioneerRon (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks for all the great responses! The wheels are turning in my head where to go from here. Can you give me some more detailed info on these ideas like specific brands and items to use. Also some info on wiring and what not? The train we have is a Lionel O-Gauge on Easy Track and the platform is 8X4. It is a figure 8 track and the transformer is basic with a bell and whistle.(the bell no longer works). I am looking into upgrading the transformer as I have a suspicion that there is one out there that would make this process easier. I am also looking to write a grant to get some money for this project as school budget is limited for this type of thing. Any ideas on that would be great too!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PioneerRon (Jan 12, 2016)

bump for some possible answers


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Ron

Since you have an 0 gauge figure eight layout read through
the threads on the 0 Gauge and the Tinplate forums. The
members there know the most about the trains and
power you could use since that is what they operate.

Don


----------

